# Video games???



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Okay now don't laugh. I'm 48 and have never been a gamer. I guess it stems from my teenage son always kicking my ass. Anyway, I've been getting the itch lately. My son is on his own and I think I can take on my seven year old daughter for at least another one or two years.

So...which system? My wife likes Wii. It seems more player interactive. Can this also play the war games ect? Remember, don't laugh. I'm a sensitive guy. 

I'm sure this question is like asking what gun or caliber gun is best. No right or wrong just many varying opinions. Give me your two cents anyway.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Xbox 360 :smt023


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*Some war games, yes.*

The wife and I have been thinking about getting the Wii too (if we can manage to find one at this time of year.) We're just unsure of pulling the trigger on one because with a 15 month old daughter, we don't exactly have a lot of free time. I know they have a few of the WWII shooting games like Medal of Honor and Call of Duty available on the Wii. But because it's made by Nintendo, it's probably geared more towards family fare.

I think of it like this: If you prefer a little more violence in your games and/or HD is important, you're probably better off with the PS3 or the XBOX 360. But if you're like me, who had an entire year of his life sucked away by the PS2 in the past, you might want to go for the Wii since it at least gets you up off the couch and moving. :smt033


----------



## Thirty06 (Nov 19, 2007)

RightTurnClyde said:


> But because it's made by Nintendo, it's probably geared more towards family fare.


This is 110% correct. I own a Wii myself, and must say am disappointed with the selection of War/Shooter games. I believe (could be wrong) the only two currently released are Medal of Honor and Call of Duty, and whats more disappointing is that Medal of Honor is single player only.

The Wii does have a ton of additional features that are nice though, like downloading original Nintendo titles, a Weather channel, Internet Channel, plus some. I might add that browsing the internet from a recliner with a remote is great.

Above all, if you consider a Wii, you better like Mario. You'll find him in well over half of (the decent) Wii titles, naturally gearing it towards a younger population. That being said however, there are are still many games yet to be released. If you like golf, bowling, or fishing, its unbelievable. If you MUST have only the best shooter games, it may not be the one for you. Otherwise, its tough to go wrong with a Wii. It is a VERY fun system.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I've hear Wiis are really fun and addictive, but they're just not for me. When I play video games (which is too much to admit), I like to sit on my ass on the couch, get the best graphics possible, and play a bloddy, violent game now and again.

Right now, the Xbox 360 is the best console out there IMO. Only because there are a billion and a half games for it. It is a good system and they're having less issues bugging out than they used to.

PS3 is a better overall system. It's got a Blu-Ray player inside so if watching di-def movies is something you enjoy, it's unbelieveable how clear they are (with a HDTV of course). The system by itself is the cheapest Blu-Ray player on the market. The true potential of the PS3 has not been harnessed yet, and probably won't be for years. 

Maybe since you have a seven year old daughter, the Wii would appeal to her interest more. It is geared more towards kids than the 360 or PS3. But, if you want super realistic sports games, racing games (Gran Turismo 5 is going to look more real than reality, though it won't be out for some time), flying games (Ace Combat 6 for 360 is amazing), or shooter games (Call of Duty 4 for example, is not available on Wii), I think the Wii falls short.


----------



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

T, 

Don't beat yourself up. I'm 35 and grew up smack dab in the middle of the Atari revolution, so gaming has always been a huge part of my life. People born before that probably not so much.

I've heard all of the same good things about the WII. The Xbox 360 is cool too, because you can watch HD and download movies and stuff to it. Earlier this year, I bought the Xbox 360 to play Halo2 and the new one Halo3. But, I'm a PC guy and I have HD TV anyway, so I played the Xbox literally under 10 times before getting sick of it.

I am planning on putting it on Ebay in the next couple of weeks. If you decide to go the Xbox route this is in pristine condition and comes with the wireless headset, a controller, and HD cables. I think I still have the box and everything too. It will come with Halo2 ($50 when new) and Halo 3 (just paid $60 a month ago).

I was going to put it up for $300 + shipping. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Just thought I'd mention you can only watch HD-DVD's on the 360 if you buy the 360 HD-DVD player attachment, which runs about $180.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

I am a bit of a gamer and this is the way I always break down this question... If you want to become a serious gamer the Xbox 360 is the way to go, if you want to maximize fun and not play to often Wii is your system. Until the price of the PS3 comes down it’s just not even an option for a new gamer. From what you described I would pick up the Wii. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh, and Call of Duty 4 is amazing.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Choices, choices...

When I bought my system about 3 months ago, I considered everything that's been mentioned here. I went with the PS3. 

Wii - Cheap and loads of fun. It's the perfect multiplayer system - as long as you're playing games like Tiger Woods, or anything you can utilize the Wiimote and show off your skillz. No online multiplayer capability yet.

360 - Lots of games, good controller. There were three reasons I didn't get this: 1) Online play costs you money each month, 2) they have all kinds of reliability issues (a guy at Target told me they had a 33% return rate at one point), 3) no standard Blu-ray or HDDVD player. The controller eats batteries too. If you just need one reason to get one, it's HALO 3.

PS3 - The pinnacle of gaming. :mrgreen: Actually, it doesn't have all the games the 360 does (HALO!!!), but it does do some of the things that the XBox does not - free online play, Blu-ray player standard. I got the 60 Gb version because it has WiFi, and I don't have an Internet plug near my TV. The nicest thing about it, that I didn't even know when I bought it, is that the controller charges off the system. So if your battery is dying, just plug it in to the console and keep going. With my buddy's 360, I've had to scramble for batteries while on XBox Live.

If you're stuck between a 360 and a PS3, and you know someone else who has either you may consider getting the same thing they have. That way you can join up with them online.

We'll be waiting to hear your decision... :smt023


----------



## Conclusive (Nov 28, 2007)

My son has a Wii, 360, and a PS3. The 360 is played daily, while the others collect dust.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

You can also plug in your PS3 controller to your computer if the PS3 is not on. It will charge off the USB like anything else. The battery lasts an extremely long time, too.

The 360 controller does take a pair of AA's, but get yourself some rechargables and you want have to worry about it. Or ,you can now buy a 360 controller with an internal batter like the PS3, though it's not included and costs $50-60 I think.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks ya all!

I'm kinda leaning toward the Wii but I doubt if I'll be able to find it any time soon and I certainly won't pay the inflated prices on e-bay for it. I don't want it that bad.


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Get the Wii its a family oriendted system, my father and mother who are both over 60, play with us, and they love it....

I have a contact that can get the WII's for sales price, I have gotten a few for some people on AR15.com, if u would like one send me a PM, and I will see if I can get one in the next week or 2


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Wii's are more for party games and small children, while Xbox360's and PS3's are more for serious FPS, RPG's etc.

I'd go with the Xbox360.:smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> Wii's are more for party games and small children, while Xbox360's and PS3's are more for serious FPS, RPG's etc.
> 
> I'd go with the Xbox360.:smt023


Party games...for small children... Sounds like it was made for me.:mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*Hey Tony!*

Thanks for starting this thread. It got 3Reds and I talking about video games, and then we ran into a Wii enthusiast.

We found a Wii at WalMart earlier this week and got the thing up and running last night.

Its an amazing toy. It got me up off my big butt and doing a pretty good cardio workout trying to hit a punching bag.

3Reds' bad back has limited the things she can do in recent years, but she was able to play tennis, hit a punching bag, bowl, and knock a home run in training for baseball last night. This morning she reports no negative effects on her back.

I did the fitness test last night and discovered I have the strength, balance and speed of a man 15 years older than me! :smt019

So I think, OK, I'll just do it again, I've had practice now, I should be able to improve. Wii wouldn't let me take the test again until the next morning.

This morning I get up, raring and ready to go, learn from my mistakes and improve my score. They gave me a completely different fitness test!!

Today I tested out as having the strength, balance and speed of a man 25 years older than I am! :smt088

Oh well.

Anyway, the truth is often brutal.

Thanks again ...

... I think.

WM


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> I did the fitness test last night and discovered I have the strength, balance and speed of a man 15 years older than me! :smt019


:smt082


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Activision is full of greedy bastards, they just released Call Of Duty4 about a week ago and they have already announced CoD5!!:smt076


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*If you like guns like I like guns...get a WII*

There is a game called Red Steel, which rocks. It is unbelievably addictive because (even though the graphics are PS2 quality) it uses the WII remote as an actual gun and a sword controller. - no thumbs on a controller here. You even have to shake the nunchuck (the controller in your left hand) so you reload.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Steel

There is even an underground shooting range in the game.

As the development of the Wii platform lengthens, you will porbably start seeing more and better FPS games for the Wii.

There are now upgraded games where you can get an actual gun controller. You get video game replicas of a what looks like a Sig 9mm,1911, Mossberg, Uzi's etc...

My .02

kenn


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> Activision is full of greedy bastards, they just released Call Of Duty4 about a week ago and they have already announced CoD5!!:smt076


What's so wrong with that? CoD4 has been out for over a month, and it can take YEARS to develop a new game.

I'm looking forward to 5.


----------



## Spyvie (Nov 7, 2007)

COD4 represents modern warfare, COD5 will go back to WWII, so they're not really the same.

FPS (First Person Shooters) are best played on a gaming PC, but be prepared to spend the price of a premium console on the graphics card and power supply alone.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Spyvie said:


> COD4 represents modern warfare, COD5 will go back to WWII, so they're not really the same.
> 
> FPS (First Person Shooters) are best played on a gaming PC, but be prepared to spend the price of a premium console on the graphics card and power supply alone.


This is the whole reason I bought a PS3. Yeah, a mouse gives you way more control, but my poor laptop doesn't have the resources to run the newer stuff. With my PS3, the game designers have to build to my specs, and I don't have to buy a new graphics card every two years.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Spyvie said:


> COD4 represents modern warfare, COD5 will go back to WWII, so they're not really the same.
> 
> FPS (First Person Shooters) are best played on a gaming PC, but be prepared to spend the price of a premium console on the graphics card and power supply alone.


5 is going back to WWII? Forget that... there's already a million and a half of those out.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Wii rocks:

Now we can all train to be surgeons by playing with our Wii's.

http://www.npr.org/templates/player...ion=1&t=1&islist=false&id=18279048&m=18279023

WM


----------



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Im thinking about after tax return money comes around, to splurge on a 360. Im a huge sports game freak. I have 5 sports games for my PS2. I also wanna try out the live feature.


----------

